# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Sản Phẩm Bị Ngược !

## nzhuhu

Trước tiên mình xin cám ơn CKD đã share những file bitmap cho mọi người, nhờ vậy mà mình mới có thể học hỏi và vận hành thử máy. Anh em cho mình hỏi là File của mình Đầu con Ngựa nhìn về bên trái nhưng khi chạy trên máy xong thì Đầu nó nhìn bên phải. Mình copy file của CKD rồi create Image trên Artcam pro 7, sau đó chọn tool, create toolpath rồi mình save và cho nó chạy trên Mach3. Cám ơn anh em đã giúp đỡ mình.

----------


## CKD

Bạn set chiều cho trục X, Y Z đúng chưa? Tình hình này có thể chiều trục X bị sai (xét theo chiều trục thông dụng).

Thông dụng thì với hướng nhìn thẳng về phía trước, người nhìn đứng trước máy, nhìn máy. Chiều trục được xác định như sau:
- Trục X: từ trái qua phải, tức chiều (-) trái, chiều (+) phải.
- Trục Y: từ sau tới trước, tức chiều (-) ở gần mình, chiều (+) phía xa.
- Trục Z thì thông thường đi xuống là (-), đi lên là (+)

----------

VanToan234

----------


## CKD

Quên mất.. bác NS nhắc nhở là nói gì cũng phải có hình ảnh, vi déo thì mới được nhiều *thanks* (like) hehe.
Bổ xung hình ảnh:
Cái này gọi là quy tắc bàn tay phải.
Machine Coordinate System


Right-hand rule


Với máy thực tế thì vầy (C frame - vertical mill)
CNC Machine Coordinate

----------

haignition, nzhuhu, ppgas, VanToan234

----------


## nzhuhu

Mình setup đúng như vậy CKD ơi. Hình nào cũng bị ngược như vậy hết, huhuhu.

----------


## ahdvip

làm cái video bấm phím cho máy chạy đi anh, coi cái ra liền ấy mà  :Big Grin:

----------

nzhuhu

----------


## nzhuhu

Hình như mình đấu ngược dây cái ông nội step Y, minh đảo lại rồi và đang cho chạy thử. Mấy hôm nay cho chạy mà cứ nghĩ, chắc thiết kế vậy chứ không bao h nghĩ là tại mình dốt hahaha.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác bị ngược . chắc là đối xứng qua trục x hay y? 
nếu đối xứng qua y thì bị ngược trái sang phải và ngược lại
nếu đối xứng qua x thì trên thành xuống giưới
nếu bị ngược qua z nữa thì mình khắc nổi nó thành chìm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    (cái này ứng dụng khắc chìm lên mica) 

nguyên nhân :
1 , do cài đặt phần cứng bác chỉ cần đảo chiều dây của step là xong , hoặc là đổi chiều trong mach3
2 , do artcam thì .................vào mò  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
bác cho 500 ảnh a e mới biết được

----------

nzhuhu

----------


## anhxco

> bác bị ngược . chắc là đối xứng qua trục x hay y? 
> nếu đối xứng qua y thì bị ngược trái sang phải và ngược lại
> nếu đối xứng qua x thì trên thành xuống giưới
> nếu bị ngược qua z nữa thì mình khắc nổi nó thành chìm    (cái này ứng dụng khắc chìm lên mica) 
> 
> nguyên nhân :
> 1 , do cài đặt phần cứng bác chỉ cần đảo chiều dây của step là xong , hoặc là đổi chiều trong mach3
> 2 , do artcam thì .................vào mò  
> bác cho 500 ảnh a e mới biết được


Cái này e nghĩ phần nhiều do set hướng của step à. Kiểm tra xem goc toạ độ của file gcode so với góc của máy xem thế nào.

----------

nzhuhu

----------


## nzhuhu

Mình xin cám ơn Ahdvip, Biet Tuot, Anhxco và nhất là CKD với minh họa rất dễ hiểu. Tại mình dốt nên đấu dây trục Y bị ngược nên hình chép ngược Phải sang Trái, bây giờ thì chạy Ok rồi. Anhxco cho mình hỏi phương pháp của bạn là như thế nào, có thể giải thích thêm 1 chút để mình học được không. Ah, sẳn tiện anh em cho mình hỏi luôn, sao mà file làm máy mình chạy chậm quá, các trục di chuyển ko nhanh như khi mình điều khiển bằng tay. Mình có cần phải setup cái Tool trong ToolPath không hay là để mặc định ( ví dụ 15000rpm là mặc định cho thằng V 0.25 ), mình chỉ học lóm trên Youtube sử dụng Artcam nên ko căn bản và biết nhiều, mong anh em chỉ mình cách cho File chạy nhanh hơn. Cám ơn anh em nhiều.

----------


## anhxco

Phương pháp gì đâu, y chang bác CKD chỉ đó, nhìn vậy là dể hiểu nhất, kiểm tra thì mình cứ điều khiển bằng tay, chọt hướng nào thì máy phải chạy hướng đó vậy là đúng,k thì bị ngược( cái này còn tùy vào việc bạn chọn cách gá phôi nữa, yheo cách thông thường góc tọa độ file là góc theo quy tác bàn tay phải gì đấy của bác CKD).
Về tốc độ thì mình thấy liên quan cả về xuất file và về cài đặt máy cnc, giá trị nào thấp hơn thì nó chạy theo cái ấy à. Đại loại thế, e. Ungx mù mờ,có gì nhờ bác các cao thủ giải thích thêm

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Mình xin cám ơn Ahdvip, Biet Tuot, Anhxco và nhất là CKD với minh họa rất dễ hiểu. Tại mình dốt nên đấu dây trục Y bị ngược nên hình chép ngược Phải sang Trái, bây giờ thì chạy Ok rồi. Anhxco cho mình hỏi phương pháp của bạn là như thế nào, có thể giải thích thêm 1 chút để mình học được không. Ah, sẳn tiện anh em cho mình hỏi luôn, sao mà file làm máy mình chạy chậm quá, các trục di chuyển ko nhanh như khi mình điều khiển bằng tay. Mình có cần phải setup cái Tool trong ToolPath không hay là để mặc định ( ví dụ 15000rpm là mặc định cho thằng V 0.25 ), mình chỉ học lóm trên Youtube sử dụng Artcam nên ko căn bản và biết nhiều, mong anh em chỉ mình cách cho File chạy nhanh hơn. Cám ơn anh em nhiều.


Trong mach chỉ cần tích vào đây đó là chạy xuôi liền k pải đấu lại dây, e đi họp trù bị miền bâc về say quá chả nhớ vào đâu để chỉnh cả, chi biết là có.

----------


## ahdvip

> Mình xin cám ơn Ahdvip, Biet Tuot, Anhxco và nhất là CKD với minh họa rất dễ hiểu. Tại mình dốt nên đấu dây trục Y bị ngược nên hình chép ngược Phải sang Trái, bây giờ thì chạy Ok rồi. Anhxco cho mình hỏi phương pháp của bạn là như thế nào, có thể giải thích thêm 1 chút để mình học được không. Ah, sẳn tiện anh em cho mình hỏi luôn, sao mà file làm máy mình chạy chậm quá, các trục di chuyển ko nhanh như khi mình điều khiển bằng tay. Mình có cần phải setup cái Tool trong ToolPath không hay là để mặc định ( ví dụ 15000rpm là mặc định cho thằng V 0.25 ), mình chỉ học lóm trên Youtube sử dụng Artcam nên ko căn bản và biết nhiều, mong anh em chỉ mình cách cho File chạy nhanh hơn. Cám ơn anh em nhiều.


Trong lúc làm file trên Artcam anh để ý chỗ chọn tool, anh sửa giá trị của Feedrate cao lên thì máy sẽ chạy nhanh hơn.

----------


## nzhuhu

Đúng là mình học lóm gà mờ, ko có căn bản j hết, nhờ có anh em mà mình học thêm nhiều hehehe. Cám ơn mọi người nha. File nó bây giờ chạy như xe trên cao tốc vậy, máy nghiêng ngã luôn chạy trên 2 chân luôn ( mình nổ 1 chút để anh em cười cho vui 1 ngày mới ). Chúc mọi người làm việc và kiếm tiền nhiều hen.

----------

